# Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (12.3" TT fronts & 11.3" vented TT rears)



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (12.3" TT fronts & 11" vented TT rears)*

*Correction: 11" rears, not 11.3"*
Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (12.3" TT fronts & 11" vented TT rears)
started with a oem 5-lug : MK3 VR front spindles, LCAs, and complete rear beam w/ brakes and parking brake cables
Fronts:
junkyard audi TT 312mm calipers, carriers, lines, rotors, pads.
Just had to put a couple $2 thrust bearings (glorified washers) between carriers and spindles.

























Rears:
off the shelf: junkyard TT225/R32/20AE/GLI 1.8T calipers, 20AE/GLI 1.8T carriers, any mk4 pads, 280mm mk4 2.0/TDI front rotors, ECS SS rear mk3->mk4 lines.
custom: mk3 vr rear rotors machined down to a hub, offset bracket I had water jet cut.


























































_Modified by elRey at 10:43 PM 2-27-2008_


----------



## MK38VK2 (Feb 5, 2007)

Let me be the first to say, nice work !!!!!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (MK38VK2)*

Wow thats a lot of brake for a MkII. Nice job. What have you done about adjusting brake bias?
So you used 288mmx25mm rotors in the rear? I didn't think those rear calipers would fit a 25mm rotor with fresh brake pads. Good to know 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by phatvw at 7:10 PM 2-27-2008_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Wow thats a lot of brake for a MkII. Nice job. What have you done about adjusting brake bias?
*So you used 288mmx25mm rotors in the rear? I didn't think those rear calipers would fit a 25mm rotor with fresh brake pads.* Good to know 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Good catch. It had been so long since I bought the rotors. Now I remember opting for the 280mmx22mm for that reason. However, I am running 312mmx25mm in the rear of my mk4 wagon with the same caliper, but had them machined down 3mm (1.5mm each side of each rotor).
Wish I could correct the thread title.


_Modified by elRey at 11:54 PM 2-27-2008_


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

Man - that's a lot of rotating ballast...


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*

Just so I understand what you did in the rear properly:
- un-modified 280x22mm front rotor from a MkIV 2.0/TDI
- MKIII VR front rotor machined down to a hub - acts as a hub->wheel spacer to correct the offset
- custom carrier spacer
- MkIV rear caliper/carrier for vented brakes
- longer lug bolts
I reckon you could use any 5x100 wheel spacer in place of the machined MkIII VR rotors? So the only custom part is the carrier spacer? You should look into selling those spacers - especially for MkIV cars where folks want to upgrade the 10.1" rears to 11.0" to match BBK on the front axle.



_Modified by phatvw at 9:53 AM 2-28-2008_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Just so I understand what you did in the rear properly:
- un-modified 280x22mm front rotor from a MkIV 2.0/TDI * - yes*
- MKIII VR front rotor machined down to a hub - acts as a hub->wheel spacer to correct the offset * - yes, but nothing to do with offset... it was machined down just enough for mk4 rotor to fix.*
- custom carrier spacer * - yes*
- MkIV rear caliper/carrier for vented brakes *- yes*
- longer lug bolts * - no, mk3 rotor/hub + mk4 rotor = original thickness of mk3 rotor. I used OEM wheel bolts for mk4 b/c I have plenty of them.*
I reckon you could use any 5x100 wheel spacer in place of the machined MkIII VR rotors? * - no, the rear wheel bearings are IN the mk3 rear rotors. A wheel spacer has no provisions for the bearings.*
So the only custom part is the carrier spacer? * - and machined mk3 rotors*





_Modified by elRey at 10:28 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (elRey)*

What all this went on:


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*

Oh I see. I forgot about the wheel bearing being inside the rotor like that. This makes it a much more inventive mod than what I originally thought. Nice work. And nice car too 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## way2manydubs (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (veedubb7)*

22mm master cyl i assume? how was the brake bias?


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

I love the custom rear "hub". When I go 5x100 thats what I plan on doing. Nice work.


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

What master cyl? how is your bias setup? what does it stop like?


----------



## golfa89 (Sep 6, 2007)

i bougth by mistake a set of rear discs frome some audi and are 5-112 and are the exact same ofset and with than mi rear audi tt rear discs someone now wich car may be from?
288mm rears oem
by the way those discs you chose for the rear are a bad desing all 2.0 mk IV cars i now warp them fast


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (elRey)*

I must admit that is very interesting putting a front vented disk on the RR.
What was your overall goal/purpose in doing this?


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (GTijoejoe)*

I think his goal was to be able to stop on a dime...


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (runvsofme07)*

tires


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (golfa89)*



golfa89
by the way those discs you chose for the rear are a bad desing all 2.0 mk IV cars i now warp them fast [/quote said:


> yeah but that is from excessive heat cause there on the front of a heavy car. in this application there in the rear of car that is much lighter.
> i have my old 11" fronts that i planed on doing something similiar with.


----------



## mk220vt (Nov 17, 2008)

did this rear mk4 swap thing and i had no luck got factory lines to fit my lines, banjo bolt with other end to fit factory mk2 line( i had drums, converted to disc already) did everything possibly right, bleed the system, new master cylinder from 2.0 16v, and pedeal goes to the floor after everything i did!!?!?!?! pedeal dosent stay hard even when pumping>!>! check for leaks,theres no air in the line!! even but back the old bleeders i had in the front, still no luck?!?! maybe year and make of vw caliper??? the only diffrence i see is the pistion is bigger, maybe not enough fluid or pressure going thur?? putting on mk3 on the mk2 now, since i cant get it to work...even talked to a vw tech, had the same problem yrs ago, and just put on mk3 calipers instead, any info would be of GREAT HELP AND UNDERSTANDING


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (mk220vt)*

sorry guys, after a period of thread inactivity, it gets dropped from 'My Watched Topics' list. I didn't see the last few replies until now.


----------



## angelod307 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (elRey)*

nice


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (angelod307)*

sent PM


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (PinoyVR6)*

ttt


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (PinoyVR6)*

so the only custom parts were the machined rotor and the spacer for the rear caliper?
do you have specs on your spacer? i would like to do this because i hate how small the rear brakes look http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ls16v (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (rocklizzard91)*

i'd like to see the spec on that spacer too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (ls16v)*

I'm running 12mm spacers on rear mainly to even up front to rear widths. The vr plus suspension up front really brings the wheels out. So, I wanted to also bring the rears out to match.
I not 100% sure if the spacer is needed to clear the caliper. It's been a while since I did it. I don't think it is because the caliper is only .5" out radially.

BTW: still drive it daily now and haven't touched the brakes since I've done this.


_Modified by elRey at 5:05 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (elRey)*

i meant the spacer for the caliper like the backet you had cut to let the caliper be out far enough (from the center of the rotor) to have the bigger rotor


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (rocklizzard91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocklizzard91* »_i meant the spacer for the caliper like the backet you had cut to let the caliper be out far enough (from the center of the rotor) to have the bigger rotor

Ah.... the secret sauce.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
Ah.... the secret sauce.









yes!
can i haz the sekret?


----------



## ls16v (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (rocklizzard91)*

the secret sauce PLZ


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (rocklizzard91)*

just have the braket and rotor made and i will pay you pretty please
_Quote, originally posted by *rocklizzard91* »_








yes!
can i haz the sekret?


----------



## ls16v (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (PinoyVR6)*

im also willing to pay for that bracket


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (ls16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ls16v* »_im also willing to pay for that bracket 
 lol i dont think he wants to make money


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (PinoyVR6)*

hi rey!
i'm going to steal your brakes for my next car.








see ya!


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (sin bar)*

so how bout those brakets???? and custom hubs????? $$$$$


----------



## guy022077 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (PinoyVR6)*

im going to try this, my car doesnt stop well at all (VRT). I only have a few ques
this pic..








you say here 

_Quote »_custom: mk3 vr rear rotors machined down to a hub,

are you saying that the rear rotors are REAR vr rotors that are machined down for a hub?
because this guy asks 
MKIII VR . *FRONT* rotor machined down to a hub - acts as a hub->wheel spacer to correct the offset - yes, but nothing to do with offset... it was machined down just enough for mk4 rotor to fix

so my Q is the hub made out of a VR front rotor or a rear rotor?
the rear rotors are threaded so it seems likely its a rear rotor machined down, but just as likely....i could be wrong

Good job btw ill add more pics from mine to help out future folks.


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (guy022077)*

rear rotor


----------



## guy022077 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (PinoyVR6)*

thanks for the johnny on the spot answer.
looks like i have work to do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TDI 150cv (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Front & rear big brakes on a MK2 jetta (guy022077)*

Fantastic Job....


----------



## denongt (Jun 20, 2009)

Someone here has done it well ? i want to do it in my corrado...


----------

